# SVGA vs 720p?



## JorgenMan

I've noticed that a lot of SVGA (800x600) projectors have come down in price lately, which makes me think that this might be the route to go for a cheap projector. I would think that an 800x600 (as opposed to 720p) projector is meant primarily for computer screen displays, as opposed to HT. Generally speaking, would an SVGA projector tend to be worse in any aspect than a 720p projector, or unsuitable for HT in any way?

One thing I notice is that most of them force you to use a 15-pin d-sub connector, but I can just use a component-to-15-pin cable, right?

Thanks for the input.


----------



## Steve Williamson

I used an Epson EMP-S1H for a while, and it does not come any where near the 720P projectors out there, avoid them for anything other than basic business presentations if you can, the 720 projectors are cheap enough. As I stated in another thread, the projector is now a small fraction of the average spend on a HT, you wouldn't skimp on the speakers and amps would you?


----------



## bobgpsr

You should check that it can take in a 1080i60 (1920x1080) or 720p60 input on the 15p connector VGA input, detect 3:2 pulldown flags for film and do inverse telecine of 24 fps film based content. Does it have built-in scalers? Likely it won't. It may not even sync up to a DVD player's component output even with a component to VGA adapter. It might sync to 720p60 (1280x720) though if it has any scalers built in at all.

Bob


----------



## JorgenMan

Okay, I'm feeling pretty stupid right now. I must have been tired when I posted. I guess a MAJOR drawback of the SVGA is that the resolution _isn't high enough for a native 720p signal!_ :duh:

So, I guess the question I wanted to ask is whether there are any drawbacks to an SVGA projector compared to 480p, meaning that the native resolution is high enough. Having said that, some of these comments still apply, and I appreciate the feedback. After doing a little reading, I take it that an SVGA projector will scale up a 480p signal to fit the whole screen. Am I right? If so, I think that would be enough of a turn-off for me not to buy an SVGA projector.


----------



## bobgpsr

All that I really know in this area is that you have to be really careful to find out its true connectivity and scaler options. Some do well in connecting to DVD players. But you have to dig into specs and read reviews to find out. Others are only good for PCs. That said, if you drive it with a PC and have software like ffdshow (with Dscaler 5.0) you have a lot of flexibility and likely could drive a VGA output to exact pixel match of 800x600 (pick 48 hz or 72 hz refresh if you projector can use that) for your projector. It is really good to have a display that can use an exact mulitple of 24 hz to avoid film "judder".

Bob


----------



## Guest

No matter what you buy, you should get a home theater projector...not a business projector. I used to run a 480p Infocus Screenplay 4805 and it looked beautiful handling HDTV, 360, and DVDs. If you're on a tight budget, the Infocus Screenplay 4805, Optoma H31, and Optoma H27 are excellent options...they run $600-$800. However, if you can afford $1000...go for a 720p Optoma HD70.


----------



## JorgenMan

Thanks for the comments. I appreciate the input. I guess it's time to start saving....


----------

